# Travelling through Belgium, Austria, Luxembourg, and Italy to Croatia.



## Molly1 (Jan 26, 2017)

We have a kayak we would like to use, anyone know of any good places to camp free or reasonably priced. We are going this May and June.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 26, 2017)

Esch Sur Sure in Lux is gorgeous.
Next to the river and there are a few places to stop, either in village or up near lake.


----------



## Molly1 (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nudists.*



Jays said:


> Are you like that Chinese man who was trying to cycle home?
> Belgium then Austria and back to Luxembourg!!
> Only joking.
> I did as a younger person canoe down the Ardeche.
> ...



I have read that there are plenty of nudist camps in Croatia. I won't be joining in though!


----------



## David & Ann (Jan 28, 2017)

On the Mosel, a place called REMICH,(Luxembourg). Plenty of landing points and though there are a lot of camp sites  en-route I am pretty sure you could park up free along the way. This stretch of the Mosel is between the border of Belgium and Germany and runs towards TRIER. Great views and stopping points if you want to visit little villages along the way.


----------

